# pregnant piggie?



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Need a bit of advice as may have the first (and hopefully only) pregnancy in the household. adopted 2 female guinea pigs last week - purdy and popple. I just thought Popple was a bit tubby but Mum took one look at her yesterday and straight away thought she was pregnant. she may well be - the previous owner said they used to be kept with other guinea pigs so could have been in with males. they drink a lot and have read that this could be a sign of pregnancy. popple is defo bigger than purdy and its not evenly distributed - seems more podge around her belly. what do I need to be doing if she is and should a vet be able to find out for sure?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Pigs do drink a lot more when they are pregnant but it can also be a sign of some other conditions so I would get them checked by a vet who should be able to feel if they are pregnant or not.

If they are pregnant then obviously you are not going to know when they are due if they have been living with a male 

Sows are pregnant for about 70 days and get huge. I'll post pic of my sow that has recently littered. They will need plenty of vitamin C. as in veggies, good food and access to hay 24/7. i add 1/2 a dissolvable flavoured tablet into their water.

You will see the pups kicking for a few weeks before she labours.
there are different thoughts into whether you seperate them. Some sows help with the birthing of another whilst it is thought that sometimes a sow going into labour and birthing will start another sow off if living together which if early will obviously end up with the loss of babies.

Sows give birth really quick and the pups are born with hair, eyes open and will soon be running around munching on hay but running to Mum as soon as they are startled.

I handle mine from day 1 but have had mums since babies so i would be a little cautious with only having yours a short while.

Dont forget Mum can become pregnant within hours of giving birth and babies sexually active from 3-4 weeks so need to be seperated.

Hope the visit to the vets goes ok.




Look how huge she was


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

OMG she is huge!!  am taking Popple to vets on Monday so should know for sure soon. Thanks for advice btw


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Pigs do drink a lot more when they are pregnant but it can also be a sign of some other conditions so I would get them checked by a vet who should be able to feel if they are pregnant or not.
> 
> If they are pregnant then obviously you are not going to know when they are due if they have been living with a male
> 
> ...


HAhahahahahaha that is massive! Don't suppose I should be surprised after 70 days of pregnancy and fully formed babas....but still!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

just back from vets and she's not pregnant, phew!!!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Great news :thumbup1:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

That's great news, sometimes it is difficult to tell with guineas, some are rather "cuddly" :001_wub:


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> That's great news, sometimes it is difficult to tell with guineas, some are rather "cuddly" :001_wub:


aw Popple defo falls into the cuddly category.


----------

